# Source Wood Report!!!!



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice get out with you guys yesterday. Adrenaline overload in there for sure. 

I've been slacking on soirée clean up the last couple years. Between my shoulder surgery and last years low water, I've not been in there for a few years now. Chainsaw should
Be fixed and ready this week.


----------



## cheim (Jan 2, 2012)

Let me know if you want some help playing lumberjack, I'm happy to help.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you got your mank fill Joe.

USB was awesome, and high priority for lumberjacking.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

I would want to remain anonymous too if you'd successfully convinced me to do whatever it was happened on the Source on Saturday. It certainly wasn't kayaking! Haha, kidding.

What's the wood report on the usb? Log still in RIMBY boof, did you run it? Other than that and the log blocking lower S-turn eddy that needs removal, anything new?


----------



## cheim (Jan 2, 2012)

Those are the big ones, in addition to some super sketch wood in the bottom right slot of grand piton. At 420, the logs are above your head, probably with plenty of room, but they felt awfully close to taking my head off. The wood is still in RIMBY, though Forrest proved that it still goes. The log is still in the S-turn eddy. 

Also, there's a big log surfing the top of triple drop, which has been sawn about halfway through by a rock. I'm curious where those logs will end up once they've been separated.


----------

